# HPA Motorsports Liquid Cooled 20th Anniversary Edition Turbo Kit



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*3.2 24v VR6 Applications - VW R32, Audi TT, Audi A3*


Our *20th Edition Turbo Kit* is a culmination of all our technical experiences, from a *decade of tuning the narrow angled VR6*, and offers a stop and go daily commuter that will transform every driving experience into an absolute thrill ride with no compromises.

More than just a turbo “kit”, the *20th Edition Single Turbo System* is engineered to exact specifications for each application and includes absolutely everything needed for your technician to install.


*Hardware*


• Our *Integrated Liquid Cooled Cast Intake Manifold* is an all-in-one design-specific solution that takes the workload off the turbo, *lowering EGT’s* and *affording more ignition* in the software maps yielding best in market throttle response and performance. In daily stop-and-go, no other after cooling solution is as effective as the *air-to-water* in generating a cool and steady intake temp. 










• HPA *Velocity-Tuned Exhaust Manifolds* are cast from the highest quality materials. Our manifolds retain the critical orientation and placement of the *engine’s oxygen sensors* to ensure *correct fuel calibrations* and *DSG-to-engine communications*. Our exhaust manifolds will deliver instant throttle response while insulating and dispersing generated heat. 










• Our kits also include *custom compressor housings* with *integrated recirculation valves*, and *custom exhaust housings* with *integrated wastegates*, which optimize turbine spool up during tip in throttle and maximize exhaust flow. 

• *Custom stainless heat shields* direct the flow of heat down the firewall into the safe suction zone reducing under-hood air temps and ensuring peripheral hardware is not subject to heat stress. 

• *Performance engine software* ensures OEM-like daily drivability is retained, while adaptive calibrations adjust ignition and fuel maps for ambient temperature, octane, and load changes.
















*Output*

*390+ HP Crank
390+ Ft/Lbs. TQ
1.1Bar / 92 US Octane
OEM Exhaust*














An _a-la-carte_ *upgrade* is offered for the turbo package to potentially realize a staggering *475+HP and 500+ ft lbs/TQ (Crank)*. 

The upgrade includes:

• High flow 100C Cat Cores 
• Inline Fuel pump 
• Race Grade Connecting rod bearings 
• Large MAF 
• 750ml high flow fuel injectors 
• Performance ECU upgrade 














_*For maximum HP configurations*, specific applications may require parallel fuel systems, custom 88mm exhaust, or Stage 3+ DSG clutches/software._


*Reviews*

*Mk5 R32 Turbo Kit Review*

*Mk4 R32 Turbo Kit Review*


*Build Threads*

Mk4 R32

*Vortex ID: .:R Wagon*

Mk5 R32

*Vortex ID: [email protected]*

TT (Mk2)

*Vortex ID: Sentari*


*Pricing*

Mk4 based kit – *Starting from US$9999.00*

_Applications: Mk4 VW R32, Mk1 Audi TT_

Mk5 based kit – *Starting from US$10999.00*

_Applications: Mk5 VW R32, Mk2 Audi TT, Audi A3 (8P)_



*Interested in having the professionals at HPA install your kit?*

Contact us to schedule an installation appointment and transport rates to our shop facility.


*Installing the kit yourself or at your trusted local tuning shop?*

Competitive shipping rates are available in the US and Canada. International freight quotes also available upon request.


Feel free to contact HPA at *604.598.8520* or at *[email protected]*  with any questions regarding our forced induction offerings. Detailed quotes for your specific application are available upon request.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

just listen to Sentari's exhaust note. so addicting


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Affordable shipping options on all turbo kits...e-mail or IM for a quote to your destination...:thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

kb you should do thi-....oh wait. :laugh::facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

tcardio said:


> just listen to Sentari's exhaust note. so addicting


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Arizman3 said:


> ...Just saw an R at HPA last week that had just been dropped off for a 20th install. Popular kit, good choice...


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

sentari said:


> The Nur Technik built HPA 3.2T FT-500 sound...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


That is so bad ass it's better than music to my ears.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Mk4 R32 Liquid Cooled Turbo Kit just installed at HPA...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Yet another R32 500 hp kit complete, this time full meal deal with brakes, suspension Haldex.

This thing is a BEAST. 

I wasn't able to capture our last big exhaust, so here it is, sounds great, looks great and best of all performs great!


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Got that blue MKIV R32 (same color as the one posted above) down here in SATX that DBC Tuning just finished up. That thing is both a beauty and a beast, guys. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

It's a great add on for sure. I would do this kit in a heartbeat but I'm not looking forward to emissions testing in Cali in the near future. I know Marcel was working on California Resource Board smog testing certificate. any news on CARB exemption of if this kit will pass smog?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

tcardio said:


> It's a great add on for sure. I would do this kit in a heartbeat but I'm not looking forward to emissions testing in Cali in the near future. I know Marcel was working on California Resource Board smog testing certificate. any news on CARB exemption of if this kit will pass smog?


just register your car to a post office box in lake county. No smog needed!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

davis_449 said:


> Got that blue MKIV R32 (same color as the one posted above) down here in SATX that DBC Tuning just finished up. That thing is both a beauty and a beast, guys. Keep up the great work!


Thanks!

Glad to hear its working out well. 

We did one of these kits on an A3 in house, I'll post up some pictures when I'm back in the office on Monday.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Another turbo kit build completed a couple of weeks back...Mk2 TT Roadster with the works!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

As part of our ongoing *Holiday Promotion*:

*12.19.2012 Daily Deal*










E-mail HPA directly if interested :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

As you may recall, in 2011, we planned to integrate the new Borg Warner Single Scroll EFR 76/70 into our 20th Anniversary single turbo package but supply issues from the manufacturer prevented this turbocharger from ever making it to market. 

After meeting with the engineers from Borg Warner at SEMA, we learned that this turbo is finally hitting the street and late in 2012, we received our first delivery! 

The main reason for the shift in turbo manufacturers is the advantages in Borg Warner's Gamma-Ti turbine wheels and dual ceramic ball bearing design. This new turbine rotor has extremely low inertia; requiring less time for the turbo to spool up. Combining the EFR's breakthrough in turbo responsiveness with HPA's proven integrated air to water intake manifold will generate the most durable, responsive and expandable turbo kit yet. 

This new hardware will be at the heart of our 2013 single turbo production...










*E-mail*, *call*, or *IM* HPA for more information.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

That exhaust!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Ponto said:


> That exhaust!!


It can be yours!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

_An a-la-carte upgrade is offered for the turbo package to potentially realize a staggering *475+HP* and *500+ ft lbs/TQ* (Crank)._

The upgrade includes:

• High flow 100C Cat Cores
• Inline Fuel pump
• Race Grade Connecting rod bearings
• Large MAF
• 750ml high flow fuel injectors
• Performance ECU upgrade 

*IM* or *e-mail HPA* for details...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *Engine / Performance Mods*
> HPA 20th Turbo Kit
> HPA Race Grade Rod Bearings
> HPA Modified Camshafts
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

RapidR said:


> Nice. This really makes me want to sell my MK6 R for an MK4 R...


:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1990 Corrado converted to Single Turbo MK5 BUB 3.2VR with Haldex 4-motion.

This will be our first custom EFR equipped VR6 to leave the shop. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

The first handful of “production” EFR’s turbos have just arrived! It’s exciting that in the coming week the first EFR edition single turbo kits for the VR6 will begin to ship. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Brake_Dust said:


> sweet :beer: do want


:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Rford71 said:


> Here are a couple pictures of a mk1 TT with HPA turbo kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Hybrid20v said:


> ...this thing runs like a beast...Every time I drive this thing it puts a smile on my face...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Rford71 said:


> ...just finished the 1000 mile break in period, had the oil change and everything checked...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

aFOURstance said:


> ...AWIC design is very innovative and efficient...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Hybrid20v said:


> I put 3000 miles on my car the first week I had it, and I must say that this setup is just awesome...Every time I drive this car it puts a smile on my face :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

slakr7555 said:


> :thumbup: :APPLAUSE: :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

VR6Nikopol said:


> I need to make more $$$.
> 
> Anyone need a kidney?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Stylist07 said:


> I cant wait to go turbo this year with yalls kit!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Budgeezer said:


> Up and running. So far car is running great.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

animated glitter said:


> Looks and sounds great... keep up the good work!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

carma said:


> More pics. Engine is rebuilt, turbo parts install almost complete. Looking at beginning of July as the completion date.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Another red Mk4 R32 500+ HP build starting soon at our new shop...stay tuned for pics...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Ask about our extended *Summer Savings Sale offerings* on our EFR Turbo Kits...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Stylist07 said:


> cant wait for my set up!!!!! :wave:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Check out our newly revised website at *www.hpamotorsport.com*.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Check out the new HPA Blog here!

Scroll down in the blog to view our 2013 Holiday Flyer, featuring great end-of-the-year discounts on many of HPA's best selling high performance products...:thumbup:


----------

